
Want to Get Involved in a Cool Project? - davecraige
WANT TO GET INVOLVED IN A COOL PROJECT?<p>If you&#x27;re interested in working on a great new project, you may want to here about the non profit open source tech studio that we are building.
We are building multiple bots this month with MySQL and Javascript. We are looking for developers designers and anyone that can help us with writing and marketing to join our new project.<p>Drop a comment, or tweet at me http:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;davecraige if you would like more information. Thank you
======
gus_massa
You wont get too much traction with this format, specially with the allcaps
:(.

Try writing an interesting blog post about a problem that can be solved with
you cool project or an interesting blog post about a problem you solved to
make your software, and drop "we need more collaborators" at the bottom of the
log post.

